# Multiple Joint Exercises



## Incognegro (Nov 17, 2005)

which major ones am I forgetting, or any that I should be doing rather.

Squats
Deads
Bench?
etc?


J


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2005)

Military Press
Closegrip Bench
Stiff Leg Deadlifts
Barbell Curls
Calf Raises
Bent Rows
Pull ups

All core of my routine.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 17, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> *Military Press*
> Closegrip Bench
> *Stiff Leg Deadlifts*
> Barbell Curls
> ...



These are some good Multi-Joint Exercises, IMO.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool, I do most of those except for military. I am soon to attempt those thou.


Thanks guys.


J


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Snatch

Clean & Jerk


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2005)

Knee-dominant leg exercises:
Olympic Squats
Front Squats
One Legged Squats
Overhead Squats

Hip-dominant leg exercises:
Deadlifts
SLDLs
Romanian DLs
Good Mornings (Actually single joint, but still great)

Vertical Push:
Overhead Press
"Tricep" Dips
45+ Incline Press
Vertical Pushups

Horizontal Push:
Bench Press
Decline Press
"Chest" Dips

Vertical Pull:
Chinups
Pullups
Pulldowns
Upright Rows

Horizontal Pull:
Bent Rows
Yates' Rows
Single Arm Rows
Bodyweight Rows

Alternate grips and between BBs and DBs where applicable.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 18, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> Cool, I do most of those except for military. I am soon to attempt those thou.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> ...


push presses are more fun.

nice list CP.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> which major ones am I forgetting, or any that I should be doing rather.
> 
> Squats
> Deads
> ...


The four best exercises aree the three you listed and Military presses. These four alone can add lots of mass if done correctly


----------



## garethhe (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought that the military press was more of an upper-arm isolation exercise.  Can anybody explain what makes it multi-joint?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

garethhe said:
			
		

> I thought that the military press was more of an upper-arm isolation exercise.  Can anybody explain what makes it multi-joint?



Because both your shoulder joint and elbow joint are changing in angle during the lift.  An example of an isolation exercise (Single-joint) is the bicep curl.  The only joint that changes angle during the lift is your elbow joint.


----------



## garethhe (Nov 18, 2005)

ah, that makes perfect sense.  well put, cowpimp


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Barbell Curls
> Calf Raises



What technique are you using that makes these MULTI-joint exercises?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 18, 2005)

Watching a Cheech and Chong movie is a multi-joint exercise.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Watching a Cheech and Chong movie is a multi-joint exercise.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Watching a Cheech and Chong movie is a multi-joint exercise.


Well put


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Watching a Cheech and Chong movie is a multi-joint exercise.



Zzzzing!  Hehe.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Watching a Cheech and Chong movie is a multi-joint exercise.



And don't forget, Pink Floyd: The Wall.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 18, 2005)

^^cant forget that one. or Half baked.


J


----------

